
Show HN: Kifi for Slack – Search through all pages messaged on Slack - atto
https://www.kifi.com/integrations/slack
======
merqurio
We use lins05/slackbot at work, we created a similar script to Kifi, if anyone
is interested -->
[https://github.com/iomedhealth/santiago/blob/master/plugins/...](https://github.com/iomedhealth/santiago/blob/master/plugins/urls.py)

